

Show HN: Slacker – Post funny replies to Slack as your favourite character - nathanhoad
http://slacker.ngutechnology.com.au/

======
garrows
Yeah if I could get you to add official support for Pepper Brooks, that'd be
greaaat.

~~~
nathanhoad
That's a good idea. I think his default message will be "That's a bold
strategy Cotton. Let's see if pays off".

------
kef
Nice one. Adding Kanye right now.

~~~
nathanhoad
How did I not think of Kanye?! Adding him to the built-ins right now.

